# help me make a free proxy website



## seedy21 (Nov 19, 2007)

hi i want to make my own proxy website of free help me thanks


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

http://www.codeproject.com/useritems/asproxy.asp


----------



## seedy21 (Nov 19, 2007)

i dont know how to use it can u help me


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

install it onto a webserver, browser to server. It's installed here: http://myhttpproxy.com/
you can try it out for free.


----------



## seedy21 (Nov 19, 2007)

what webserver did you use?


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Neither of these websites are mine. This is just an article I found interesting, I thought it would help you out.

If you give more details on what you are trying to accomplish, I'm sure you will get a few recommendations on hosts or servers.


----------



## seedy21 (Nov 19, 2007)

i am trying to make my own proxy websites so i can get passeed my school p
blocks becasue there have blocked all of them so if i make one i can change the http address so there cant block it but i need help on how to make one could you help me out donst matter now i have made it thanks for ur help anyway

http://beatcomputers.somee.com/


----------



## seedy21 (Nov 19, 2007)

i has been blocked by school about Weighted phrase limit exceeded need more help


----------



## Adam H (Nov 21, 2007)

Follow the readme, edit the script to get rid of anything with the word "Proxy" as thats what most censors look for, hence the weighted phrase limit message.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Both of you need to read and follow the rules; do so before posting again. This thread is closed.


----------

